# Muddy Gras Makeup Ride pics, TREE off road park



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Rated R 
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd44/kd5hqf/Muddy Gras 2010/


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

How is the park as far as trails, mudholes, etc.?


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

They are still cutting trails, but there are a bunch. There is a big 80 acre lake there are trails going around the banks, and some good places to swim. I know of atleast 4 ponds on the property that are ok except for 1 which will wrap roots around everything!! Very nice wash racks, showers. REALLY DUSTY IF IT DOESNT RAIN!!!!!!!! If it rains there are some trails that will be Awesome! 

Overall I Had a great Time, Just have to wait till they get more done. As far as mud goes there isnt much yet, unless it rains.


----------



## minirancher (May 21, 2009)

We will be there, Can not wait!


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Rated R for RIDICUASLY AWESOME. Great pics/vids. Looks like a blast.


----------

